# Ql3 course



## customdeluxified (11 Feb 2007)

A friend of mine is currently on his/her Ql3 course in Kingston, and after what I have been told, I have to ask. What is wrong with you people?? Throwing ankle boots through windows, tying CF shirts in knots and kicking them down the hall, Berets and collars down in -30C. Could definatly use some work in the professionalism department. There are lots of ways to give cone without making yourself look like and idiot. Look into it.  Why is it that mcpl/sgt types who have completed pathetically lax leadership courses are always more than happy to dish out useless cone than the ones in cbt arms trades that have met much higher standards.  Sort yourselves out! Rant ends.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Feb 2007)

Trolling is not permitted on Army.ca. This is your freebie, if your next post is in the same vein, you will be placed on the warning system.

If you have real complaints, back them up or ask for verification. Don't come here and bring everyone's professionalism into question just because you have a friend who likes to tell stories.


----------

